# A Virtual Woodcarving Show



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

The current coronavirus pandemic has caused a unique opportunity to enter your woodcarving in a juried contest without leaving home. The Richmond Carvers Society of British Columbia is presenting their 31st annual show in *virtual format*. Check out the information at their website: http://www.richmondcarvers.com/

I am not a member, but I did attend their live show in 2018. So I have entered these two reliefs:


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Very nice work Phil. I like it.
I did a basket weave carving with beech when the stay at home started. All for nothing but time well spent since I learned how much I like beech.

Good Luck


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

beautiful work phil,good luck.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

The entries must be from the past two years and the deadline is May 28, 2020, so I may be able to enter my most current project. I'm now finished with carving and have started staining:


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The entries must be from the past two years and the deadline is May 28, 2020, so I may be able to enter my most current project. I m now finished with carving and have started staining:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful phil.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I like that Phil. Have you given it a name yet?


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

> I like that Phil. Have you given it a name yet?
> 
> - Brit


The design is an untitled woodcut of M.C. Escher in November 1956. The original was 3-1/4" square. My son calls it "Fish Vortex," but I may name it "Fish Rings." I'm open to suggestions.

Note that the rings of fish fit together even though the size diminishes toward the center. Escher composed many tessellations that changed in form or size. This piece is 9" square - Alaskan Yellow Cedar.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I like too Phil. To me it looks like a fishing hole.

Good Luck with the competition


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

This is the final form of the "Fish Rings" carving.










Results - All of my carvings were awarded blue ribbons. "Relativity" won a Best of Division (Relief) award.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> This is the final form of the "Fish Rings" carving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well deserved phil you do some beautiful work,congrats.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Excellent Phil, well done! Were there many entries in the virtual show? Was it as popular as one of their live shows? Hats off to them for working around the pandemic.


----------



## homestd (Sep 10, 2018)

It reminds me of the way shad circle under a light when night fishing. I vote for "Fish Vortex"


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

> Excellent Phil, well done! Were there many entries in the virtual show? Was it as popular as one of their live shows? Hats off to them for working around the pandemic.
> 
> - Brit


There were 265 carvings entered - perhaps more than live shows because contestants didn't have to travel. Here is a gallery of the carvings: https://online.fliphtml5.com/bitn/zwvk/#p=1


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread. Beautiful work, as always, Phil! Congratulations on the awards, they are well-deserved!


----------

